# ¿Cómo utilizo los audífonos para mezclar en mi PC?



## morrison (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola, necesito saber cuales son los requerimientos basicos de mi pc para poder mezclar musica, porque he conseguido algunos programas que tiene el mixer y los dos lectores , pero necesito saber como hago para poder instalar los audifonos para poder realizar las mezclas...
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 23, 2006)

seguramente el programita sea el atomix o el virtual dj, en este caso la unica forma de usar los auriculares para mezclar es teniendo o una targeta de sonido en 4 o 5.1 o dos tarjetas, o un mezclador externo como pùede ser el hercules, yo tengo el mismo problema pero voy a probar un cacharrin que encontre en la web que es por usb y convierte la tarjeta de sonido en 5.1 aver que tal, cuando tenga pelas me lo pido y lo pruebo.

un saludo si le encuentras solucion comentala.


----------



## paul175 (Dic 21, 2009)

si usas el virtual dj podras usar la opcion de poner el audio master en el canal R  y la salida de audifonos en canal L luego lo unico que necesitas es un separador de canales  un par de amplificadores de baja potencia y un convertidor de audio stereo

estos son los divisores de canal:













http://img.alibaba.com/photo/247180481/3_5mm_Audio_Jack_Out_Plug_to_2_RCA_Splitter_Adapter.jpg


----------

